# Looking for information on a "beam tripper"



## RGF (Oct 5, 2013)

At least that is what I have heard it called.

Either fires the camera based upon sound or when the beam of light is blocked, hopefully has an adjustable delay. I imagine capturing a drop hitting the surface of water, balloon exploding, egg exploding, ...


----------



## Ewinter (Oct 5, 2013)

These are great, seen them working.
http://www.flaghead.co.uk/pages/triggersmart/triggersmart-intro.html


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 5, 2013)

I think a Nero Trigger does those things too.

Jim


----------



## AUGS (Oct 5, 2013)

There are quite a few out there, including this one:
http://www.cognisys-inc.com/stopshot/stopshot.php

Coming from an engineering background, I've started designing my own, but I'll buy their components and sensors.


----------



## RGF (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks. This is very helpful


----------



## joshmurrah (Oct 15, 2013)

If you have an iPhone (or Android maybe?) get TriggerTrap if you want sound-tripping.

I'll post some examples tonight, but it worked perfectly for me for water balloons and pellets, via the sync cord method... open shutter in dim light, firing short-duration flash bursts from speedlites via sound triggering from a smart phone app using microphone on the phone.


----------



## joshmurrah (Oct 17, 2013)

As promised, here's an example setup and finished shot. The more flashes the better, you need the lowest power setting which means shortest duration, and if you add more flashes at this short duration/power, you get more flexibility.

Enjoy!


----------

